# I Quit Smoking....



## SvK (Jul 25, 2009)

I Quit Smoking....

it's been 7 weeks now....
I used the patch and it was great.... been off the patch for a week....

If you're thinking of quitting, the patch worx...I went with the generic "equaline" brand from Albertson's,

be prepared for vivid (rather cool) dreams while on the patch.....best to take it off before you go to sleep....

SvK


----------



## Lex (Jul 25, 2009)

Woah...you r my hero! :shock: 

aLex


----------



## SvK (Jul 25, 2009)

lex,

u can do it 

SvK


----------



## Ranietz (Jul 25, 2009)

Congratulation. I wish I could do the same...


----------



## Stevie (Jul 25, 2009)

What does that tell us? 
Patches are not only good on Synths.
Congrats man.


----------



## SvK (Jul 25, 2009)

stevie.....thanx!

hahaha


----------



## Garlu (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey SvK!

Congraaaats!!! 

Good for you!!!


----------



## Hal (Jul 25, 2009)

Stevie @ Sat Jul 25 said:


> What does that tell us?
> Patches are not only good on Synths.



LOL :D


----------



## ComposerDude (Jul 25, 2009)

Congratulations Steve!


----------



## SvK (Jul 25, 2009)

Garlu....

Gracias!
ComposerDude...thanx!


I have decided that since I am not a genius composer, I probably will not write a master-piece until I'm 80.....so therefore I need to quit smoking, otherwise I will never reach that age 

I also started Yoga and am swimming 30 minutes a night now......

I'm very hyper and hard on myself so the Yoga is clearing me up........

SvK


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 25, 2009)

Congratulations, Steve!

I know I have to follow you in this... . 

Gunther


----------



## SvK (Jul 25, 2009)

Vielen dank Deutscher Komponist......Mit dem Patch ist es sehr einfach....

Alles beste,

SvK


----------



## CFDG (Jul 26, 2009)

Bravo SvK! I quit smoking (40c/day) 3 years ago, thanks to those 21mg patches. Among (lots of) other benefits, now I can run more than 10 minutes (actually I could run indefinitely _à la_ F. Gump) which was obviously not even a dream before quitting. About dreams disorders... First nights where really bumpy for me, non-stop action trailers mostly. =D

- _Je composerai jusqu'à la décomposition_.
Serge Gainsbourg

Christian


----------



## hbuus (Jul 26, 2009)

That's great.

I quit smoking in '92 after five years with the habit. It was tough!
I've smoked exactly 1/2 cigarette since then - had to give the cigarette pack away because it now tasted so lousy to me!

/Henrik


----------



## mixolydian (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats on this. I stopped smoking four years ago but it needed ...uhm ...8 years to finally made it.

The bad thing about it I've lost my six-pack for a rock solid belly as I need some more chocolate these days. >8o


----------



## Stevie (Jul 26, 2009)

SvK, I'm impressed by your German


----------



## SvK (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanx guys ......

I think it's that "40" thing.....time to get in shape, time to get outdoors and out of the studio.....fill up the well if you will........it takes energy to write music, and that energy comes from a healthy body........I'm doing this!

I am making an effort to become part of life, so that I don't care so much only about my compositions in an effort to improve my music......if that makes any sense........in other words stop trying so hard and just be.

SvK


----------



## SvK (Jul 26, 2009)

Christian,

thanx and congrats to you as well!

SvK


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 26, 2009)

Congratulations, SvK.

Are you planning to give up the heroin as well?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd quit smoking, but my crack consumption would go through the roof. It's bad enough now.

But seriously...I quit (smoking) about 6 months ago. Good for you, SvK, it will truly improve your life to get that monkey off your back.


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 27, 2009)

Will be an awesome feeling for you if you go running and afterwards you feel how literally your lung expands and explodes ... you never had that much oxygen in your lungs for years ... alone for this feeling it might be worth to start again smoking and then stop again :D

Gratz to you man! Please remember, those patches are not your brain. If you decide to start smoking again you could paste as many patches on your body as you want and run around as a mummy ...

When I quit smoking I left the last pack of cigarettes in a drawer somewhere and said to myself, "ok, no smoke today, they are still there, maybe tomorrow" ... I did this for quite some months ... after a few years I found the package still in my drawer ...


----------



## StrangeCat (Jul 27, 2009)

Cool man! Health and well being is where's it's at! I belong to Men's Health magazine. 
I work out twice a week cardio three times a week. When I go to clubs I have like two drinks that's about it.

If you feel like the need for something go run you'll get a runners high it will increase your brain and your whole cardio system(or bike). Who knows maybe while your running you'll come up with that masterpiece^_- of course swimming will do this for you too!!!


----------



## Stevie (Jul 27, 2009)

Maybe the most clever thing one can do is: never start smoking.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 27, 2009)

Well done SVK!

I quit smoking for 3 months recently without a patch, it was hard the first month with some post addiction attacks on the second month but then i was totally free from cigarretes... including the stress that sometimes made me want to smoke in the first place lol 

I started smoking again after a bad judgement on a good night.

Congrats!



Theo.


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 27, 2009)

Ironic thing is that after 12-24 hours or so, the body is free from all nicotine addiciton ... the rest is psychologic


----------



## nikolas (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm thinking of starting smoking so I can quit! :D

I seriously can't stop bitting my nails so smoking would have no chance on me (rather I wouldn't have a chance of quiting).

I HONESTLY love smoking nargile (houkah)! I have one at home (which I've never used due to my kids), but I've smoked plenty of times (counted on two hands), in my lifetime and it feels AWESOME!

Other than that I cycle quite a lot these days (maybe even 20 miles per day, which is quite a lot I reckon)

Stevie: Ich sprechen nicth Deutch!


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 27, 2009)

Stevie @ Mon Jul 27 said:


> Maybe the most clever thing one can do is: never start smoking.



Now that was clearly the smartest post around today :D

[schild=13 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]SMARTEST POST AWARD!!![/schild]


----------



## nikolas (Jul 27, 2009)

Waywyn @ Mon Jul 27 said:


> When I quit smoking I left the last pack of cigarettes in a drawer somewhere and said to myself, "ok, no smoke today, they are still there, maybe tomorrow" ... I did this for quite some months ... after a few years I found the package still in my drawer ...


If you provide pics and this is actually true you are ONE STRONG FELLOW (phycholigically I mean of course!), Alex!


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 27, 2009)

nikolas @ Mon Jul 27 said:


> Waywyn @ Mon Jul 27 said:
> 
> 
> > When I quit smoking I left the last pack of cigarettes in a drawer somewhere and said to myself, "ok, no smoke today, they are still there, maybe tomorrow" ... I did this for quite some months ... after a few years I found the package still in my drawer ...
> ...



Well, not THAT strong. Last year we moved over to our new appartment I got rid of it (by throwing it away)


----------



## Stevie (Jul 27, 2009)

nikolas @ Mon Jul 27 said:


> Stevie: Ich sprechen nicth Deutch!



LOL, nice try though!


----------



## Stevie (Jul 27, 2009)

Waywyn @ Mon Jul 27 said:


> [schild=13 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]SMARTEST POST AWARD!!![/schild]




:oops: :oops: :oops: :oops: :mrgreen:


----------



## SvK (Jul 27, 2009)

It's funny , I became sober 7 years ago this August ( I quit pot same day.....as it went hand in hand with booze for me ).......

Now I quit smoking ....

It's official: I have become the ultimate party-pooper.

Hahaha

SvK

ps: to be clear, I spent circa 50$ a day on booze. Sundays way more.


----------



## SvK (Jul 27, 2009)

Theo wrote:

"I started smoking again after a bad judgement on a good night."

now that is good writing!....made my morning 

SvK


----------



## mixolydian (Jul 27, 2009)

As an addition, if you made it and stopped smoking for some month don't touch it again even if you feel save about it.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow! Congratz SvK!

A month ago I tried stopping with hypnotherapy. Didn't help me to stop - only got me more emotional due to old stuff that resurfaced...

I have been smoking 2 packs a day since my divorce, 4 years ago... Before that I was clean for 23 years (smoked from 13 to 23 I believe).

Damn expensive and killing habit... :-(


----------



## SvK (Jul 27, 2009)

Peter....

Try the patches....Good luck and thanx!

SvK


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks!

BTW: did you also stop temporarily with coffee and drinks? They just "combine" so well with smoking...


----------



## SvK (Jul 27, 2009)

no.....

I gave up drinking 7 years ago....Caffeine is my vice, and I did not give that up after quitting smoking.

SvK


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 27, 2009)

While I doubt it's a good idea to drink 18 cups of coffee a day, caffeine isn't a vice. There haven't been any studies showing that it's bad for you, in fact tea is supposed to be an anti-oxidant.

Just don't drink coffee or tea that's too hot, or you can get esophageal cancer! (This was in the news recently, but it's nothing new that chronic irritation in one area can cause cancer - the body can only heal itself in one area so many times.)


----------



## SvK (Jul 27, 2009)

Nick...you are right...... technically not a vice. I just can't bare saying that I don't have any left 

If you drink 4 cups or more of coffee a day after age of 40, your chances of dementia / alzheimer's are reduced by 65 %.....

SvK


----------



## CFDG (Jul 27, 2009)

*BUZZER* Batzdorf wrote the C word. Twice. All was going so well during 38 posts. =D


----------



## George Caplan (Jul 28, 2009)

I quit smoking about 20 to 30 a day 2 and a half years ago. I've been more or less ill ever since with one thing or another.


----------



## Lunatique (Jul 28, 2009)

I started smoking around 17, and my older brother pretty much forced me to because he wanted someone to keep him company when he smoked. I started to try to quit around 25, since I wanted to be able to sing again (I would cough when I tried). At my worst I was smoking a pack a night from hanging out with other musicians (underground metal scene). I started to ration my cigs to about 2~3 a day, then about 1~2 a day, then just a couple a week, then only when I'm especially stressed or depressed. By 27 I had pretty much quit, except when among friends who smoked, their second hand smoke would irritate me and I found out that if I smoked one, I would be fine. But that happened very rarely--maybe once a couple months or more.

From 27 to about 32, I would only light up when other people's smoking really irritate me and I had to join in or leave the party, but they were very rare. And then towards the end of that period, I became a recluse (not by choice) and I barely saw any friends for many months at a time. This allowed my body to develop a real aversion to smoking and second-hand smoke. When I saw my friends again, I couldn't stand the smoke at all and when I tried to smoke, it made me very nauseous and dizzy. After experiencing that a couple of times, I knew I was totally done with cigarettes. I'm 36 now and haven't touched a cigarette in years and haven't wanted to either. Now I think it's one of dumbest things human beings have ever thought up, and it does nothing for you that you couldn't live without. I'm far, far, better off not smoking--physically and mentally.

But I have to say, the memories of how a cigarette feels after a long hard day, or when you are depressed/stressed, still feels very tempting. Lucky for me that as I got older, I don't get depressed much anymore, and I handle stress by hugging the Mrs. and that does the trick.

One drawback of quitting is that your metabolism will slow and if you don't exercise or watch what you eat, you'll balloon up.

Thank God I was never addicted coffee or alcohol and I don't have any cravings for either.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know whether or not one becomes physically addicted to coffee, but there was a time when I drank several cups a day and I'd get dizzy until I had my first cup. That was a cue to cut way back, to the point that now I only have a cup with breakfast. The problem went away.

But the coffee I make is much stronger and better than you get most places, using fresh ground beans and a French press.

The interesting thing is that tea doesn't have the same effect. I have no idea why.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 29, 2009)

By the way, I smoked as much as a pack a day as a teenager and then quit one day when I was 20. I think that means I wasn't addicted, because I've never had a single craving or missed it in the least.

Today I totally hate cigarette smoke and can't stand being anywhere near it.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrulations SvK - really good.

As heavilly addicted smoker I know how hard it is. I stopped last year for more then 5 months and started again when I thought I was save and though I could smoke a cigarette during a party. Got me straight away again.

I didn't smoke for a week (got the flue and quitted and tend to keep stopping). First days are indeed the toughest and then it's just mentally.

Great to hear it worked for you and now keep it going o=< 
Be proud on yourself and spoil yourself with nice presents now and then :mrgreen:


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 6, 2009)

I know this sounds weird but I have never really thought about smoking, I just start up and go a few years then stop for a few, but just the other day I was chugging Jagermeister watching some friends in their Dance show, and I started up, but instead of continuing after 3 days I went and bought the generic patches at the Grocery store like Brotha' Man SvK did.
I have never really tried to quit before because I always just stop anyway, but I actually thought of Brotha' Man SvK's thread here, and even pictured his avatar in my head so I bought the patches at the Grocery store, and I guess there's enough nicotine in them to curb any desires......... o-[][]-o 


So Thank You Brotha' Man SvK.
If I get the urge I jump iun a pool or jump on my Mountain bike, much better... 8)


----------



## SvK (Aug 6, 2009)

chimuelo.....

Awesome!!
Congrats.......
Before you know it I'll change my avatar to one in color, with a smile, and start writing happy tunes 

Congrats again, patches rock! (the dreams at night are weird)

SvK


----------

